# 5ft (93gal) build



## Alasse

I have an empty 5ft tank, been empty since may 'cause i didnt know what i wanted to do with it. So yep, i've now had some thoughts

Tank: 5' x 20"x 18"
Filter: Fluval 405
Heater: 2x 300W
Light: 2x 4ft T8
Substrate: Propagating sand, Laterite, Marble chips, Blood & Bone, topped with course sand/or fine gravel.
Hardscape: Goldvine/Wood I find myself & Rocks (gotta do a landscape crawl to find some i like)
Plants: Crypts will feature big, other than them unsure
CO2: Probably not
Fertz: Maybe if needed
Livestock: Unsure, will think about that closer to completion

This will not be a speedy build, as i will be making a 3D background for the tank before anything else can happen. It will come together eventually, and i will update as things happens,

Possible wood found, it will get some trimming to make it go where I want it. Gives you an idea on size sitting in the 5ft, the wood is approx. 4ft or just over. I do like the branchiness of it



I may find something I like more, but this piece has potential


----------



## Alasse

Today I picked up foam to do that background a thick 4x2 piece and a thinner piece. I've decided I'm going to grab another of the thicker 4x2 pieces tomorrow as I want to do some of the side panels also. There will also be some rock made for the base of the tank.
I also bought today some silicone tubes and the sealer for when the render work is done
Tomorrow I will be picking up a tin of expanding foam to help fill out the background.
I will require more render, as the bit I have, while it will get me started, will not be enough to do this size background


----------



## Alasse

Started the foam work tonight, but have come to a screeching halt, I forgot to get nylon flyscreen, cannot keep going as it needs to be installed early in the build....Will have to pick up some screen tomorrow....grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Alasse

Sooooo yep, the foam work is getting there, this is not finished though, but figured people like to see pics lol



This will get divided into 3 sections before it starts to get coated


----------



## Raymond S.

So far, my mind draws a blank when I try to imagine something like this for my tank. Not saying I would even try it/w a ten G tank. But rather I had thought about trying it on a larger one that I might buy just for that. 
You sure aren't short for imagination though. Looks great. Will be watching this thread.


----------



## Alasse

I love it, I don't plant it, just sorta flows. My house looks like its covered in white snow at the moment lol. I am going to get myself a hot wire for future I think, the knife just makes so much mess! I honestly have foam in places foam just should not be lol

I am stuck at home for the next 6 weeks and cant do much, so I needed a project


----------



## Alasse

An update: Still not finished, but starting to fill out


----------



## dam718

That background is really starting to come together nicely... I would never attempt anything like this though... LoL I'm just not creative enough

For my next tank, which will be a 55, I'm considering a 3D background, but I'll be spending the $$$ for someone else to do all this work... If I made it, it would suck!

You, on the other hand, are doing great!


----------



## Alasse

Its easy, honest, and a lot of fun. Even making them, while cheaper than a bought one, its not as cheap as people think.
I like em mainly because you know that what you have is a one of a kind


----------



## dam718

True enough about yours being one of a kind... But, other than BIG TIME aquarium hobbyists, I don't think anyone is going to walk into my house and say "Hey Dave, is that 3D background from ATG-Scape??"

So, at least everyone I know will THINK it's one of a kind!  Even though we'll all know better


----------



## Alasse

LOL...I'm already thinking of the next one. Gonna add pvc caves into the foamwork for cichlids...but yeah gotta finish this one first lol


----------



## Alasse

Soooooo where are we up to:

The foam work is pretty much done, it has now been cut into 6 pieces (yep underestimated size lol)

I have done an initial tank fitting, it will need a few teaks, but it is a lovely VERY tight fit (it wont require silicone, but I will be anyway)

Once I've done the tweaks i'll take a new pic of it in tank.

Now, due to the tight fit, I am thinking of rendering it in the tank, yep it will be harder to do, but I'm not worried about a bit of a challenge lol I would have had to render the joins anyway before doing a full sealer coat.

I have learnt that an electric bread knife is awesome for cutting the spray foam, it doesn't like the Styrofoam too much though lol

New pic soon as tweaks done and corners refitted


----------



## hotwingz

Very well done! I think that's very clever using the expanding foam like that to make texture for the rocks! Very impressed,


----------



## Alasse

Updated pic - Still a bit of trimming to do yet


----------



## coralbandit

Comming along well.Very nice!


----------



## jrm402

Looking great. I can't wait to see the finished product. Awesome job.


----------



## Alasse

I ended up taking the sections out and rendering them, fingers crossed to getting them back in once coated lol. 1 and 1/2 bags of render for the 1st coat, they have some weight in sections i can tell ya. I have 2 more section to do, they'll be done tonight. It is certainly starting to look like rock

My kitchen table looks like a warzone lol, render powder everywhere. Tis fun though, am putting the first layer on by hand, and smearing/packing it over the foam. I will take a new pic tomorrow before i start another coat of render (I may even get a pic tonight, depends how long these last 2 sections take me)


----------



## majerah1

Looking great!


----------



## Alasse

Updated pics, not the best but ya get the idea lol


----------



## Alasse

Started the coloured layer of render, I like to colour the second layer 'cause if I don't like it I can do a 3rd layer

I've got 2 and 1/2 sections done, hope to get them all coated tonight, so it can dry overnight and give me an idea of the colour


----------



## Alasse

Pic (needs touchup, but need daylight to do it). It will dry a lot lighter than the pic


----------



## Alasse

I've decided to go back to grey, the brown is a bit to dark for the look I am after


----------



## Alasse

So it is now dark grey, I am far preferring this to the brown, looks more 'rock' like, this still has to be detailed


----------



## Alasse

Soooo rocks have had a render coat...still unsure of they will be going in this tank, will depend how they fit, but if not this one then they will be going into a different tank 







They still need at least 1 more coat, so excuse bits missed


----------



## Alasse

BG has had some detailing, nothing too elaborate, but enough to break up the solid colour (Scuse my mess by the way, BG building is messy work! lol) 
It is ready to go in the tank now and get the joins done and detailed. Then it will sit for about 2 weeks to fully cure


----------



## Alasse

This just got siliconed in....only 2 1/2 tubes used but it is totally jammed in there lol It aint going anywhere fast! I will get to rendering all the joins today, then get a coat of sealer onto it. Wont be able to finish until they get more of the sealer in stock, I took the last tin, it should be here next week though...finally getting there


----------



## Alasse

Got all the joins rendered, will detail it tomorrow to, hopefully, match in with the rest. New pic once detailed


----------



## Alasse

On the home stretch now!! Waiting to be sealed (excuse reflections on glass)
[/


----------



## chenowethpm

What are you using to seal it with? And is the rendering material cement?


----------



## Alasse

Will add what i am sealing it with once i've tested it, i've not used this before

Render is a cement product


----------



## Alasse

Update: The tank is now outside, laying on its back. Monday i will start sealing, i don't think i will get the last coat on until Tues, as it has to have at least 4 hours between coats. But it on its way to being done....finally


----------



## Alasse

1 coat on.....2 more to go (4 hours drying in between coats). Loving how easy it is to apply, and how easy it is to remove overspray (did a test area lol, but tank is not fully cleaned up yet)



In tank looking from one end to the other


----------



## Alasse

We have pics!!

The now painted back (very exciting i know lol....not)


The inside now fully sealed (it will lighten up a bit under tank lights)


----------



## Alasse

Ok update time

Decided i wanted to paint the stand black, While I was waiting. Now just waiting for it to dry so that the stand/tank can be placed in the new spot (which is all ready and waiting). The new tanks that will be going underneath will hopefully be finalized this week also

*In regards to its new spot - I've decided to move it due to the weight that will be on the floor along the wall it was sitting. There is another large tank beside it there and their combined weight would be close to 1 ton, makes me nervous on floor boards. So to give me piece of mind, it is moving to another part of the house.

Stand is in place (i can move that on my own), now just gotta wait for my hubby and son to be home at the same time to move the tank


----------



## Alasse

The stand in place and waiting for the tank


----------



## Alasse

Soooooo, guess what......



Yep finally, the tank is now inside. I just gotta do a glass wipe (some oxide on it) and make sure its somewhat level and then i can fill er up!


----------



## Alasse

So substrate in and filled


----------



## hotwingz

So cool! Congrats.


----------



## chenowethpm

Looks real nice! It's going to look amazing with all the fish and plants and whatever is going in it. I'm interested to know about your sealant and whether or not the cement will leach stuff into the water.


----------



## Alasse

Thanx guys 

The cement should not leach anything because it is fully sealed. Having said that the tank will be put through a testing stage for a week to be sure, as this is the 1st time I've used this product.

I'm not keen on stating what the sealer is for a little while, I want to be sure it can do the job required, which I am sure it will. But time is needed to be sure


----------



## rtmaston

that is really cool.i would love to do that in my tank.can you give a list of stuff used and where to find it.thank for the steps.


----------



## Alasse

Started adding a bit of decor, wont be very much. Will be adding some plants to this at some stage. Added about 30-40 endlers and about 10 cherry shrimp (yep these will become food for the final inhabitants

The new tanks underneath


I priced a new canister for this today, pricey, but more than able to do the job. Just gotta save up the pennies to buy it lol


----------



## sephnroth

excellent work


----------



## P51Mustang

That is beautiful!!! Do you want to do mine now? LOL


----------



## Alasse

Thanks guys

I'm in the process of doing another tank of mine 

Update on this tank: Nowhere near finished, will change a bit once more wood like the original piece is found. But a bit more added to pretty it up some


----------



## hotwingz

Wow!


----------



## Alasse

Update


----------



## Alasse

Updated pic


----------



## Fadil13

Please God - give me some of that - Patience is such a precious gift that I've spent decades seeking, and yet to find..lol When you find it - You can create something this Beautiful.. Great Job!


----------



## Alasse

Ya definitely need patience to make these, it is time consuming, but well worth the effort!

I am starting another today sometime lol (it wont take as long though, tis for a 2ft)


----------



## Alasse

6 new platinum angels have been ordered and should arrive within the week


----------



## hotwingz

Ooo good choice! Those are going to absolutely gorgeous in there!


----------



## Alasse

Group shot









FTS









Another newcomer to the tank - Meet Diablo


----------



## Alasse

Updated pic


----------



## Alasse

Home to:

8 Angels
8 Black widow tetras
2 Platinum gouramis
2 Common bristlenose
3 Albino bristlenose
1 BGK


----------



## Alasse

Updated pic


----------



## Hunterthow

That is such a beautifull aquarium.
Thanks for showing the step by step prep.

You are a good role model for new hobbiest like myself that shows what a little bit a patience can give you.

Again,beautifull and gratz on the hard work, it really payed off.


----------



## big b

wow


----------



## Alasse

Updated photo










Stock:

10 angels
12 Black widow tetra
1 BGK
1 Common BN
1 Albino BN
2 Platinum gourami


----------



## zwanged

Looks fantastic! I thought about doing that kind of background on my 180 but the Aqueon offset overflows kind of would get in the way...

Thanks
-Zeke


----------



## big b

wow partially albino angels.cool


----------



## Alasse

Updated pic










11 Angels
12 Black widow tetras
1 Black ghost knife
1 Common bristlenose
1 Albino bristlenose
2 Platinum gouramis


----------



## Alasse

Updated pic


----------



## big b

tank looks nice.how big is the knife now?


----------



## Alasse

About 10cm, i am horrid at estimating size though lol


----------



## big b

haha me to.4 inches looks like 8 inches and half in an inch looks like 1/4 of an inch.i suck at guessing measurements but i am REALLY slowly getting better.


----------



## Alasse

Rescape time

Still needs to clear a bit but its not too bad considering


----------



## Alasse

Updated pic


----------



## Summer

beautiful angels


----------



## Alasse

This setup is no longer around


----------



## Summer

ahhh you just killed my mojo lol


----------



## Alasse

Summer said:


> ahhh you just killed my mojo lol


Awwww i'm sorry :frown2:


----------

